# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Double Biquad κεραία 2.4 mhz υπέρ-υψηλής απόδοσης (24km)!!

## chronosg

[email protected] (Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network node:7429)

*HIGH GAIN (>15db) DOUBLE-BIQUAD ANTENNA FOR 2.4 MHZ (easy to build)*

_Just put it in box 9x19.5x6 cm (I used a milk box 1.5% fat long life witch has a metal layer, from LYDL supermarket chain.) For 2 db extra gain open the side walls about 30 degrees and increase their size to 10cm. Tested with an AP 24 km away (-83 dbm)_ 


Κατ΄αρχήν πρώτη δημοσίευση και συγγνώμη για τυχόν λάθη.
Έμεινα έκπληκτος από την απόδοση μιας "Double Biquad" κεραίας ιδιοκατασκευή και παραθέτω τα στοιχεία. 
Απόσταση από κόμβο 4016 περίπου 100μ. Μετρήσεις με NetStumbler Windows. 
(Εννοείται χωρίς δορυφορικό πιάτο)
-72db με απλό Biquad ιδιοκατασκευή 
- 62 db με το διπλό θαυματουργό (Double Biquad)
Υποθέτω ότι το απλό biquad έχει 10-12 db απολαβή. Άρα το διπλό έχει 20-22 σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις. Και το καλώδιο έχει αρκετές απώλειες. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν τέτοια απόδοση ????

Τα υλικά : 
α) 1 κουτί διαστάσεων 9x19.5x6 ( χρησιμοποίησα από γάλα διαρκείας 1.5% , χάρτινο διαστάσεων 9x19.5x6 χρώμα κοκκινωπό, εσωτερικά έχει στρώμα μεταλλικό από μεγάλη γερμανική αλυσίδα s/m )
β) 1 Connector BNC 
γ) 2.5 μέτρα καλώδιο 75 ohm, έβαλα ένα δορυφορικό (BIOKAL VECTOR DGS 2000 DIGITAL 14/05) !!!!!
δ) Πληροφοριακά η κάρτα μου είναι 3com 3CRDW696 με prism 2.5 ( 18dbm)

Η λεπτομέρειες της κατασκευής
Έκοψα την μία μεγάλη πλευρά, αυτή που ενώνεται το χάρτινο κουτί και αφαίρεσα την εσωτερική μεταλλική μεμβράνη (μάλλον από αλουμίνιο) και το χρησιμοποίησα πάλι για κάλυμμα.
Μια λεπτομέρεια που πιθανόν να παίζει ρόλο. Εκεί που είναι κολλημένο το χαρτί στο κάλυμμα πρέπει να έχει μείνει μία λωρίδα μέταλλο εσωτερικά πλάτους περίπου 0.7cm που δεν σκέφτηκα να την βγάλω. 
Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο τύλιξα το κουτί και με αλουμινόχαρτο εκτός βεβαίως από το κάλυμμα εμπρός.
Το σύρμα που χρησιμοποίησα έχει πάχος 1.5 mm.
Update 10/11/2006
Εκεί που ενώνεται to Double-Biquad και ο connector το κάθετο τμήμα του connector περίπου 1 εκ. είναι χωρίς περίμβλημα γείωσης και επομένως είναι τμήμα της κεραίας.
Αφαίρεσα και το μπροστινό κάλυμμα έτσι η μεταλλική λωρίδα που υπήρχε ενσωματωμένη δεν υπάρχει πιά. Δεν είδα διαφορά στην λήψη.
Σήμερα με 3-4 πλήρης αργές (1 λεπτό) περιστροφές της κεραίας έλαβα πολλά access-points. (Περιοχή μου Καλλιθέα Λασκαρίδου και Σκίππη) Παραθέτω φωτογραφία και πλήρη αρχείο του NetStumbler.
Εντύπωση προκαλούν:
3956 από Αγ. Βαρβάρα -97 dbm απόσταση 5,166 km ,
8387 από Ηλιούπολη -92 dbm απόσταση 6.036 km .

Φωτογραφίες δύσκολα θα βγάλω αλλά δεν θα δείχνουν τίποτα σημαντικό. Απλά είναι πρόχειρα κατασκευασμένο.
Ο Connector είναι βιδωμένος πάνω στο κουτί αφού έξυσα λίγο μία λεπτή πλαστική μεμβράνη που είχε το κουτί εσωτερικά πάνω από το αλουμίνιο για να κάνει επαφή.
Update 12/11/2006
Φωτογραφίες επισυνάπτω. 
Κατασκεύασα και ένα δεύτερο DOUBLE-BIQUAD με δύο κουτιά από γάλα έτσι ώστε τα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα να έχουν ύψος 12cm για μεγαλύτερη κατευθυντικότητα. Παρατήρησα ότι μειώθηκε η απόδοση περίπου κατά 2 dbm
Φωτογραφίες και από αυτό.
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι η απολαβή είνaι μεγαλύτερη από 15dbm.

13/11/2006
Μετατόπισα την κεραία 45 μοίρες περίπου και η λήψη μειώθηκε κατά 13 dbm. Αυτό μας δίνει μια ιδέα για το πώς περίπου είναι ο λοβός εκπομπής.

Update 16/11/2006
Αύξησα σταδιακά τα τοιχώματα προσθέτοντας τα γνωστά κουτιά από γάλα με την μεταλλική επίστρωση:

Ύψος πλευρικών τοιχωμάτων και ισχύς σήματος από test AP σε απόσταση
300 μ περίπου

6cm -75dbm 
12cm -77dbm 
18cm -77dbm	
24cm -77dbm 
30cm -79dbm 
36cm -79dbm
40cm -77dbm 
46cm -77dbm

Η κεραία πλέον πρέπει να έχει πολύ στενή δέσμη εκπομπής χάνοντας μόνο 2db από την αρχική της πολύ καλή απολαβή. Αδυνατώ να κάνω ακριβής μετρήσεις για τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας και την απόδοση της κεραίας. Όποιος μπορεί ας το κάνει για να μάθουμε όλοι. 
Πιθανόν αυτή η κεραία να είναι άριστη λύση σε πολλές περιπτώσεις λόγω της καλής απόδοσης, της μάλλον πολύ στενής δέσμης ακτινιβολίας, του μικρού μεγέθους και της πολύ εύκολης κατασκευής.
Πιθανόν να είναι και πολύ καλό Feeder για πιάτα. Για καλύτερο συντονισμό της χρειάζεται να δοκιμάσουμε να αλλάξουμε την απόσταση του Double-Biquad από τον ανακλαστήρα του που τώρα είναι 1,5cm.
Update 30/11/2006
Με τα πλευρικά τοιχώματα 46cm συνδέθηκα με το awmn_3956 Aγια-Βαρβάρα απόσταση 5.166km με σήμα –96dbm και πήρα IP από το DHCP. 
Ισχύς κάρτας μου 18dbm. Μάλλον είναι ρεκόρ για επαφή χωρίς πιάτο. Παραθέτω εικόνα με την εντολή ipconfig/all.
Κάτι άλλο σημαντικό είναι ότι ο 3956 βρίσκεται στο κανάλι 8 και ο 4016 με σήμα -68dbm πάλι στο κανάλι 8 και βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατέυθυνση από εμένα με διαφορά γύρω στις 15 μοίρες.
Κάτι άλλο σημαντικό είναι ότι ο 3956 βρίσκεται στο κανάλι 8 και ο 4016 με σήμα -68dbm πάλι στο κανάλι 8 και βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατέυθυνση από εμένα με διαφορά γύρω στις 15 μοίρες. Μέση ταχύητητα download που κατάφερα πρωϊνές ώρες που είχε ησυχία ήταν περίπου 20 Kbytes/sec. Ωρισμένες ώρες δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου.

6/12/2006
Νέο ρεκόρ απόστασης 6.036 Km. Σύνδεση σε AP 8387 Ηλιούπολη. ταχύτητα Download 50 kbytes/sec. Λήψη -96 dbm

Update 9/12/2006
Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές βρήκα ότι τα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα είναι καλύτερα να είναι περίπου 30 μοίρες πιο ανοιχτά από το κάθετα. Μοιάζει με προβολέα.

Με τοίχωμα ύψους 10 cm κέρδος +2 db περίπου.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία. 

Κατασκεύασα διπλό double-biquad, τοίχωμα 10 cm κέρδος +3-4 db περίπου.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία.

Update 9/2/2007.
Νέο ρεκόρ σύνδεσης 6.5 km σε κομβο 7659 eufonia. Download speed 30kbytes/sec

Update 8/10/2007
Αλλαξα το καλώδιο (2.7 μ 75 ohm, δορυφορικό BIOKAL VECTOR DGS 2000 DIGITAL 14/05) με 3μ AIRCOM PLUS. 
Το κέρδος είναι +4 db.

Update 16/12/2007
Δοκιμη της ανωτέρω Double Biquad σαν Feeder σε πιάτο 1m. με το καλώδιο (2.7 μ 75 ohm, δορυφορικό BIOKAL VECTOR DGS 2000 DIGITAL 14/05)
Στη Μεσσηνία 24 χιλ. ευθεία απόσταση από Καλαμάτα και υψόμετρο 400μ ελήφθησαν πολλά access points.
Έγινε σύνδεση στο Kalamata-wireless-AP1 -73dbm και σε μερικά άλλα.
Επισυνάπτω print-screen. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάνω πό κάθε προσδοκία.

03/01/2008
Δοκιμη της ανωτέρω Double Biquad χωρίς πιάτο από το ίδιο σημείο (24 χιλ.ευθεία βορ.δυτ. της Καλαμάτας)
Έγινε σύνδεση στο Kalamata-wireless-AP1 -83dbm.
Μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε επιπλέον 4 db χρησιμοποιώντας 3μ καλώδιο air-com plus.
Καταπληκτικό !!!
Επισυνάπτω print-screen.

30/09/2008
Με ένα ανοξείδωτο στρογγυλό σκεύος 26cm κόστους 1 ευρω, από τα κινέζικα καροτσάκια,
έφτιαξα μία ακόμα double biquad με πάνω-κάτω την ίδια απόδοση με τις προηγούμενες.
Πανεύκολα και είναι και εμφανίσημη.

----------


## maxfuels

φωτό εχεις να την δούμε ;

----------


## ALTAiR

Όχι μόνο μία. Για βγάλε μερικές να δούμε.

----------


## papashark

> Απόσταση από κόμβο 4016 περίπου 100μ. Μετρήσεις με NetStumbler Windows. 
> (Εννοείται χωρίς δορυφορικό πιάτο)
> -72db με απλό Biquad ιδιοκατασκευή 
> - 62 db με το διπλό θαυματουργό (Double Biquad)
> Υποθέτω ότι το απλό biquad έχει 10-12 db απολαβή. Άρα το διπλό έχει 20-22 σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις. Και το καλώδιο έχει αρκετές απώλειες. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν τέτοια απόδοση ????


Θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις και μια εργοστασιακή κεραία, για να συγκρίνεις τα αποτελέσματα, γιατί από πρώτη ματιά τα νούμερα δεν δείχνουν και τόσο καλά...

Να ξέρεις ότι στους 2.4 το Free space loss στα 100 μέτρα είναι 80db.

Εάν η άλλη μεριά εκπέμπει με 20db ΕΙRP (συνολική ισχύ), τότε εσύ θα έπρεπε να είχες σήμα 20-80=-60 χωρίς το κέρδος της κεραίας.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μία κεραία σου δίνει -2 και ή άλλη -12 (αντί για 10 και 20), βέβαια στην πράξη πολύ δύσκολα έχεις το θεωρητικό σήμα αλλά για να έχεις σωστά αποτελέσματα, πρέπει να έχεις μέτρο σύγκρισης.

----------


## acoul

κάτι σαν το παρακάτω ... πάντως δεν κάνουν για links αυτές οι κατασκευές μια και μαζεύουν άφθονο θόρυβο και δεν μπορούν να εστιάσουν αρκετά και να πάνε μακρυά χωρίς ζημιά στο φάσμα ...

----------


## sv1bds

Το κέρδος της διπλής μπορεί να είναι μέγιστο 3 dB ως προς την άλλη.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## dimkasta

Δοκίμασέ την και σαν feeder σε πιάτο

----------


## ngia

> Το κέρδος της διπλής μπορεί να είναι μέγιστο 3 dB ως προς την άλλη.
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


επιπρόσθετα επειδή είναι πιο δύσκολη σαν κατασκευή είναι σύνηθες να πάρουμε όχι περισσότερα απο 2dB διαφορά

----------


## chronosg

Update 10/11/2006
Εκεί που ενώνεται to Double-Biquad και ο connector το κάθετο τμήμα του connector περίπου 1 εκ. είναι χωρίς περίβλημα γείωσης και επομένως είναι τμήμα της κεραίας.
Αφαίρεσα και το μπροστινό κάλυμμα έτσι η μεταλλική λωρίδα που υπήρχε ενσωματωμένη δεν υπάρχει πιά. Δεν είδα διαφορά στην λήψη.
Σήμερα με 3-4 πλήρης αργές (1 λεπτό) περιστροφές της κεραίας έλαβα πολλά access-points. (Περιοχή μου Καλλιθέα Λασκαρίδου και Σκίππη) Παραθέτω εικόνα με τα AP και πλήρη αρχείο του NetStumbler (βλέπε αρχή θέματος).
Εντύπωση προκαλούν:
3956 από Αγ. Βαρβάρα -97 dbm απόσταση 5,166 km ,
8387 από Ηλιούπολη -92 dbm απόσταση 6.036 km .

Φωτογραφίες δύσκολα θα βγάλω αλλά δεν θα δείχνουν τίποτα σημαντικό. Απλά είναι πρόχειρα κατασκευασμένο.

----------


## chronosg

Νομίζω επίσης ότι έχει ικανοποιητική προστασία παρεμβολών και κατευθυντικότητα λόγω των πλαϊνών τοιχωμάτων ύψους 6cm. 
Ο Connector είναι βιδωμένος πάνω στο κουτί αφού έξυσα λίγο μία λεπτή πλαστική μεμβράνη που είχε το κουτί εσωτερικά πάνω από το αλουμίνιο για να κάνει επαφή.

----------


## chronosg

Update 12/11/2006
Φωτογραφίες επισυνάπτω. 
Κατασκεύασα και ένα δεύτερο DOUBLE-BIQUAD με δύο κουτιά από γάλα έτσι ώστε τα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα να έχουν ύψος 12cm για μεγαλύτερη κατευθυντικότητα. Παρατήρησα ότι μειώθηκε η απόδοση περίπου κατά 2 dbm
Φωτογραφίες και από αυτό (βλέπε αρχή του θέματος.)
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι η απολαβή είνaι μεγαλύτερη από 15dbm.

----------


## chronosg

13/11/2006
Μετατόπισα την κεραία 45 μοίρες περίπου και η λήψη μειώθηκε κατά 13 dbm. Αυτό μας δίνει μια ιδέα για το πώς περίπου είναι ο λοβός εκπομπής.

----------


## sokratisg

> Μετατόπισα την κεραία 45 μοίρες περίπου και η λήψη μειώθηκε κατά 13 dbm.


Γιώργο ελπίζω αυτή η δοκιμή να είναι προσωρινή γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη να ακούω παράπονα από πελάτες ότι το AP δεν παίζει καλά. Έτσι δημιουργείς θόρυβο. 
Δεν θέλω να φανώ κακός και ξέρεις ότι σέβομαι τις κατασκευές σου.

Φιλικά.

----------


## chronosg

Σωκράτη δε νομίζω ότι δημιουργώ θόρυβο με 12cm πλαϊνά τοιχώματα στο Double-Biquad. Επίσης οι δοκιμές είναι λιγότερο από 15 λεπτά και είναι σπάνιες. Το μηχάνημα είναι σε λειτοργία λίγες ώρες την ημέρα. Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και τσάμπα κατηγορούμαι εγώ. Παρ' όλα αυτά θα δοικιμάσω να αυξήσω τα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα σε 18cm, 24cm, 30cm και τότε δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς θα πει ότι δεν υπάρχει καλή κατευθυντικότητα. (θα γίνει σαν παραλληλόγραμμη κάννη όπλου η κεραία). Ελπίζω να μην χαθούν πολλά dbm.

----------


## chdimis

Αυτή την έχω κάνει κι εγώ αρκετές φορές και σε σύγκριση με την απλή είναι 8-10 παρακάτω η διαφορά στο Microtik.



Αυτό το κόλπο με τον χαλκοσωλήνα είναι καλή περίπτωση γλυτώνες τον κονέκτορα και τις απώλειές του.Βάζεις το καλώδιο μέσα και αυτό καταλύγει κατ ευθείαν στην κάρτα

Η διπλή μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί σε πιάτο ή λόγω μεγέθους θα έχουμε αρνητικά ποτελέσματα;

----------


## sokratisg

> Σωκράτη δε νομίζω ότι ....


Βρε συ Γιώργο μην αρπάζεσαι. Δεν μου έκανε κανένας παράπονα, ούτε σου είπα να μην κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου. Απλά σου λέω να συμμαδεύεις εμένα με αυτό το πράμα και όχι παραδίπλα όταν το έχεις μόνιμα σε λειτουργία. Δεν είπα κάτι παράλογο.

----------


## chronosg

Update 16/11/2006 : Βλέπε αρχή θέματος

----------


## chronosg

Update 30/11/2006
Με τα πλευρικά τοιχώματα 46cm συνδέθηκα με το awmn_3956 Aγια-Βαρβάρα απόσταση 5.166km με σήμα –96dbm και πήρα IP από το DHCP. 
Ισχύς κάρτας μου 18dbm. Μάλλον είναι ρεκόρ για επαφή χωρίς πιάτο. Παραθέτω εικόνα με την εντολή ipconfig/all. 
Κάτι άλλο σημαντικό είναι ότι ο 3956 βρίσκεται στο κανάλι 8 και ο 4016 με σήμα -68dbm πάλι στο κανάλι 8 και βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατέυθυνση από εμένα με διαφορά γύρω στις 15 μοίρες. Μέση ταχύητητα download που κατάφερα πρωϊνές ώρες που είχε ησυχία ήταν περίπου 20 Kbytes/sec. Ωρισμένες ώρες δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου.

6/12/2006
Νέο ρεκόρ απόστασης 6.036 Km. Σύνδεση σε AP 8387 Ηλιούπολη. ταχύτητα Download 50 kbytes/sec. Λήψη -96 dbm

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο !
πολύ καλή προσπάθεια!
Keep on going...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Όντως πολύ καλό Γιώργο. Keep on!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chronosg

Update 9/12/2006
Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές βρήκα ότι τα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα είναι καλύτερα να είναι περίπου 30 μοίρες πιο ανοιχτά από το κάθετα. Έτσι μοιάζει με προβολέα.

Με τοίχωμα ύψους 10 cm επιπλέον κέρδος +2 db περίπου.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία. 

Κατασκεύασα διπλό double-biquad, τοίχωμα 10 cm επιπλέον κέρδος +3-4 db περίπου.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία.

----------


## chronosg

Update 9/2/2007. 
Νέο ρεκόρ σύνδεσης 6.5 km σε κομβο 7659 eufonia. Download speed 30kbytes/sec

----------


## chronosg

8/10/2007
Αλλαξα το καλώδιο (2.7 μ 75 ohm, δορυφορικό BIOKAL VECTOR DGS 2000 DIGITAL 14/05) με 3μ AIRCOM PLUS. 
Το κέρδος είναι +4 db.

----------


## chronosg

Update 16/12/2007
Δοκιμη της ανωτέρω Double Biquad σαν Feeder σε πιάτο 1m. με το καλώδιο (2.7 μ 75 ohm, δορυφορικό BIOKAL VECTOR DGS 2000 DIGITAL 14/05)
Στη Μεσσηνία 24 χιλ. ευθεία απόσταση από Καλαμάτα και υψόμετρο 400μ ελήφθησαν πολλά access points.
Έγινε σύνδεση στο Kalamata-wireless-AP1 -73dbm και σε μερικά άλλα.
Επισυνάπτω print-screen. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάνω πό κάθε προσδοκία.

----------


## chronosg

03/01/2008
Δοκιμη της ανωτέρω Double Biquad χωρίς πιάτο από το ίδιο σημείο (24 χιλ.ευθεία βορ.δυτ. της Καλαμάτας)
Έγινε σύνδεση στο Kalamata-wireless-AP1 -83dbm.
Μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε επιπλέον 4 db χρησιμοποιώντας 3μ καλώδιο air-com plus.
Καταπληκτικό !!!
Επισυνάπτω print-screen.

----------


## mojiro

omni - biquad είναι δηλαδή το link ? ουαου...

πάντως μη νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι εφικτό με τα δεδομένα μηδενικού θορύβου εκεί ε...

----------


## B52

Aν ησουν Αθηνα ουτε σε 24 εκατοστα δεν θα εκανε connect, ειδικα τωρα με ολα αυτα τα wireless modem router που εχουν μοιρασει ολοι οι παροχοι inet το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα εχεις τζαμπα internet....  ::

----------


## chronosg

Αρχείο Google Earth για εύκολη εύρεση της τοποθεσίας δοκιμών.
Πριν το ανοίξετe με το Google Earth μετονομάστετο σε mag.kmz

----------


## JimL

Μπραβο πολυ καλη κατασκευη,λεω να φτιαξω και εγω την κεραιουλα να δουμε αν θα δω διαφορα...Εχω 3 ερωτησουλες. Μια, τι μαρκα ειναι το κουτι του γαλακτος και απο που το πηρες  ::  λολ (αν δεν μπορειτε να το πειτε public παρακαλω ας μου το στειλει καποιος με pm  ::  γιατι εχω ψαξει ολα τα χαρτινα και κανενα δεν εχει επενδυση με αλουμινιο  ::  ...
Δευτερον τι καλωδιο να χρησιμοποιησω? Απο το μαγαζι που αγοραζω τα ηλεκτρολογικα μου εδωσαν ενα RG 58 50Ω biocal...κανει? Και τριτον αν ειναι αυτο το λινκ για την Double Biquad που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει για την κατασκευση σου http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/double.cgi 
thanks  ::

----------


## chronosg

> Μπραβο πολυ καλη κατασκευη,λεω να φτιαξω και εγω την κεραιουλα να δουμε αν θα δω διαφορα...Εχω 3 ερωτησουλες. Μια, τι μαρκα ειναι το κουτι του γαλακτος και απο που το πηρες  λολ (αν δεν μπορειτε να το πειτε public παρακαλω ας μου το στειλει καποιος με pm  γιατι εχω ψαξει ολα τα χαρτινα και κανενα δεν εχει επενδυση με αλουμινιο  ...
> Δευτερον τι καλωδιο να χρησιμοποιησω? Απο το μαγαζι που αγοραζω τα ηλεκτρολογικα μου εδωσαν ενα RG 58 50Ω biocal...κανει? Και τριτον αν ειναι αυτο το λινκ για την Double Biquad που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει για την κατασκευση σου http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/double.cgi 
> thanks


Το κουτί είναι από το Lydl (γάλα μακράς διαρκείας 1.5%). 
Έχω κατασκευάσει και από αλουμίνιο και η απόδοση ήταν η ίδια.. 
Το χάρτινο κουτί είναι πολύ εύκολο στην κατασκευή.
Έχω κατασκευάσει αρκετές πειραματιζόμενος και πάντα είχα επιτυχία. Γι’ αυτό μην έχεις επιφυλάξεις θα πετύχει. 
Το Double Biquad είναι αυτό που λες, μόνο που χρησιμοποίησα conector BNC (από Κατουμά). Το ίδιο κάνει..
Το καλώδιο να είναι όσο πιο μικρό γίνεται. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 3 μέτρα. Δοκίμασε με το RG58 και με κανένα δορυφορικό. Θα έχεις μερικά db απώλεια παραπάνω από το aircom plus αλλά επειδή η απόδοση είναι ήδη μεγάλη πιθανόν να κάνεις καλά την δουλειά που θέλεις.
Το μόνο που δεν έχω αλλάξει στις δοκιμές είναι το σύρμα από το Biquad διότι έχω αρκετό από ένα παλιό μετασχηματιστή. Μάλλον έχει διάμετρο 2mm.

----------


## JimL

thanks για την βοηθεια  :: 
Καλωδιο καλυτερα να παρω αυτο που ειναι για δορυφορικες κεραιες, των 75Ω που εχει και χοντρο συρμα χαλκου στην μεση?
Χρησιμοποιησες bnc connector αντι για αυτο http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/images/copper.jpg ?
Καπως ετσι θα πρεπει να το κανω και εγω, ετσι?
http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/im ... close2.jpg
http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/im ... _close.jpg

----------


## chronosg

Σωστά. Καλή επιτυχία !

----------


## chronosg

Με ένα ανοξείδωτο στρογγυλό σκεύος 26cm κόστους 1 ευρω, από τα κινέζικα καροτσάκια,
έφτιαξα μία ακόμα double biquad με πάνω-κάτω την ίδια απόδοση με τις προηγούμενες.
Πανεύκολα και είναι και εμφανίσημη

----------


## acoul

ωραίος, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να συγκριθεί στην πράξη με μια grid και ένα πιάτο. καλό θα ήταν και να να μη σκουριάζει.

----------


## chronosg

Απλό Biquad σε μικρότερο σκεύος, για Feeder σε πιάτο.

Δουλεύει μια χαρά.

Ανοξείδωτα (κινέζικα) είναι, ελπίζω να μην σκουριάζουν.

----------

